# English speaking nanny/governess agencies for Cairo?



## calet_v (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi, 
I was wondering if there are any nanny or governess agencies that register expats in Cairo? Im looking for an English speaking trained teacher position and it's hard to find anything online.
Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

calet_v said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if there are any nanny or governess agencies that register expats in Cairo? Im looking for an English speaking trained teacher position and it's hard to find anything online.
> Thank you


You need to go around schools with your printed cv and hand it over, try and talk to human resources however if you are already here in Egypt you will not get an expat package, it will be a local hire but it will be much better than what the Egyptians are offered. 

If you are overseas then send your c.v to every individual school.. 

If a school offers you a position without a work permit then you are breaking the law and could be deported.. something that is happening.


----------

